# Wie falten die neuen N_Vidia's ...



## Bumblebee (19. September 2014)

Ich dachte, dass euch das interessieren könnte - als ich bei ANANDTECH drüber "gestolpert" bin.

Leider hat ja unser "Mutterhaus" zwar ausgiebig getestet - aber gefaltet hat es nicht 

Hier also 2 Bilder aus dem Beitrag - 970er ist noch nicht enthalten


----------



## DKK007 (19. September 2014)

Was wird denn da eigentlich gefaltet?


----------



## Brehministrator (19. September 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was wird denn da eigentlich gefaltet?


 Proteine  Man möchte deren räumliche Struktur aufklären, weil man mit diesem Wissen z.B. neue Wirkstoffe für Medikamente entwickeln kann.

@Topic: Eine sehr schöne Entwicklung, danke für die Mitteilung. Besonders gut finde ich das natürlich, weil ich im Gebiet der Computational Chemistry arbeite. Vielleicht kann ich demnächst meinen Chef überreden, mal ein paar Grakas zu kaufen


----------



## 45thFuchs (19. September 2014)

Super,ist vielleicht Pc gebrauch am Rande aber es könnte vielleicht mit in die nächste Ausgabe in einem PCGH test .
Jetzt noch die DP Performance ,aber Nvidia kennend ist da seit Keppler schon eine 150€ AMD Karte besser.
Ist schon eine weile her das PCGH mal die weniger genutzen Funktionen getestet hat.


----------



## hbf878 (19. September 2014)

Auf AMD-Seite hat die R9 285 übrigens in Sachen Faltleistung / Watt etwas zugelegt, in der DP-Performance aber abgebaut.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2014)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Jetzt noch die DP Performance ,aber Nvidia kennend ist da seit Keppler schon eine 150€ AMD Karte besser.



Aber gerne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hbf878 (19. September 2014)

Wie wichtig ist die DP-Leistung beim "normalen" (Core 0x17)-Falten?


----------



## sc59 (19. September 2014)

garnicht.
FAH läuft voll auf SP hinaus.


----------



## Brehministrator (19. September 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Aber gerne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sehr schade  Für Quantenchemie auf der GPU ist nämlich im Prinzip nur Double Precision zu gebrauchen. Na ja, aber ich sehe es ein, es sind halt primär trotzdem Gamer-Karten, und zum Zocken braucht man nun mal kein Double Precision.


----------



## 45thFuchs (19. September 2014)

Danke, zum Glück nutze ich nie DP ,bin ja Gamer und Spiele nur gelegentlich mit CAD herum 
Tolle Info aber trotzdem,so kann man auch Arbeiter beraten.


----------



## sc59 (19. September 2014)

Ich bin schon schwer angetan der Maxwell Karten im Vergleich meiner GTX 670 zur GTX 980 ist das ein immenser Sprung.


----------



## DKK007 (20. September 2014)

Für DP-Berechnungen werden ja bestimmt noch Quadrokarten kommen, die wieder 1/2 der SP-Leistung für DP aufbringen können. Durch den Geringeren Takt sind die vielleicht sogar noch ein Stück energiesparender.


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2014)

Danke für die Info, hier noch der Link zum gesamten Test: AnandTech | The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Review: Maxwell Mark 2. Wahrscheinlich sollte sich die GTX 970 je nach OC auch beim Folding bei ca. 80% bis 85% der GTX 980 einordnen. Damit wäre sie je nach Modell mit einem relativen Preis zur GTX 980 von ca. 60% und der Folding-Leistung im Bereich der GTX 780Ti / R9 290X eine gute Aufrüst-Option für meine GTX 660 Ti. Mal sehen, wie sich die Custom-Designs so bzgl. Lautstärke und Verbrauch schlagen. Vllt. eine MSI GAMING oder die ASUS STRIX, allerdings ist die 980 GTX auch eine Versuchung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2014)

Ich werde es hoffentlich bald wissen - eine 970er *ASUS STRIX* ist vorbestellt; ca. Ende Monat sollte sie da sein


----------



## sc59 (20. September 2014)

Morgen zusammen,
das review bei Toms hardware ist auch einen Blick wert.
Es werden sehr genaue Betrachtungen zum Leistungsverbrauch bei GPGPU aufgezeigt.

Zitat:

Die hier gemessenen Werte sind durchaus auch im Alltag relevant, wenn  man Performance-hungrige GPGPU-Anwendungen laufen lässt (CUDA, OpenCL).  Dabei wirken die beiden 6-Pin-Anschlüsse der Referenzkarte aber schon  reichlich deplatziert, weil unterdimensioniert.

Link:
Leistungsaufnahme unter Volllast (Torture)

EDIT:

GTX 980; WU 9201; TPF 1:37; PPD 330K; Quelle
GTX 980@1352MHz (+100MHz OC): TPF=93 seconds, PPD=360,510; Quelle
Edit2:
GTX 970; WU 9201; TPF xxxx; PPD 259K - 319K(OC); Quelle


----------



## MESeidel (25. September 2014)

Super Fund.

Im EVGA Thema wird aber auch erwähnt das man regelmäßig Core15 mit 90k PPD bekommt.
Das relativiert es dann doch etwas.


----------



## sc59 (26. September 2014)

Ja Core 15 ist bei der 750(TI) eingeführt worden weil klein Maxwell nicht auf core 17 falten wollte.
denke das ist aber ok.


----------



## S754 (26. September 2014)

Und was bringt mir F@H? Gibts da nen Preis oder was? 

Sind Workstation Karten besser zum "Falten"?


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2014)

Vllt. das Gefühl, etwas Gutes getan zu haben oder irgendwann sogar einen Beitrag zur Bekämpfung schwerer Krankheiten geleistet zu haben (näheres auf den Folding@Home-Seiten von Stanford). Einen Wettbewerb mit Gleichgesinnten.

Nein (mal abgesehen von einem Zertifikat, welches man sich selbst bei bestimmten Punktzahlen / Projekten speichern / drucken kann). Nein.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (26. September 2014)

sc59 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> das review bei Toms hardware ist auch einen Blick wert.
> Es werden sehr genaue Betrachtungen zum Leistungsverbrauch bei GPGPU aufgezeigt.
> 
> ...



Verstehe ich das richtig, dass Maxwell beim Falten kaum effizienter wie Kepler ist?


----------



## Gysi1901 (26. September 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Und was bringt mir F@H? Gibts da nen Preis oder was?


Ne, aber wenn Du in 30 Jahren an etwas erkrankst, dann wird das durch F@H vielleicht heilbar sein, während es ohne das sichere Todesurteil bedeuten würde. Was Du berechnest, spielt keine Rolle, aber wenn es 50.000 machen, sieht es schon wieder anders aus. Und ich finde die Idee recht romantisch, dass die Menschheit Tag und Nacht Fortschritte macht, selbst wenn niemand gerade seinen Kopf einschaltet.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (26. September 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Und was bringt mir F@H? Gibts da nen Preis oder was?
> 
> Sind Workstation Karten besser zum "Falten"?



Oder du liest dich einfach über Prioneenkrankheiten... ein. Vlt. Hast du dann einen Anreiz.
(Zumindest für mich war das einer)


----------



## S754 (26. September 2014)

Achso, nein Danke ist dann für mich Stromvergeudung, ist eh alles schon sauteuer genug. Und wenn ich an einer unheilbaren Krankheit sterbe, dann ist es halt so und der Herrgott wollte es so.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. September 2014)

Also ist F@H etwas sehr tolles  werde es mir auf jedenfall angucken.


----------



## sc59 (26. September 2014)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass Maxwell beim Falten kaum effizienter wie Kepler ist?


 

So genau habe ich noch keine Leistungs Daten gefunden für fah.
Im Test wird Die Leistungsaufnahme ja auch nicht mit F@H gemacht.
negative Berichte über hochen Leistungsverbrauch ist auch noch nichts untergekommen.
Wir werden warten müssen bis Bumblebee seine Asus Strix bekommt und uns ausführlich berichtet.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2014)

sc59 schrieb:


> Wir werden warten müssen bis Bumblebee seine Asus Strix bekommt und uns ausführlich berichtet.



.. Der Test ist am laufen ... stay tuned


----------



## MESeidel (27. September 2014)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass Maxwell beim Falten kaum effizienter wie Kepler ist?


Der Test zeigt nur dass unter Volllast keine höhere Effizient vorhanden ist.
Ob die NVs beim Falten unter Vollast laufen kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich hab mit der Radeon rund 40W weniger Verbrauch beim Falten als unter 3D Mark.

Maxwell scheint einfach sehr schnell auf mittlere Last Situation zu reagieren.
Also Spannung, Takt und aktive Einheiten zu regeln.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2014)

So, 24h Testlauf beendet - die Resultate sind  und 

 Zuerst einmal zum System selber - ein WIN7 Ultimate; für STAR CITIZEN gebaut

 Das "Herz" ist ein 4770k - leicht übertaktet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Daneben die "üblichen Verdächtigen wie SSD's usw.
 Die ASUS STRIX ist ungetuned eingebaut - also bisher keine Übertaktungsversuche (die GTX970 hat aber da noch einiges Potenzial)
 Treiber ist der neueste/letzte WHQL von N_VIDIA (also 344.16)

 Wenn die Karte nix zu tun hat taktet sie runter auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 135 MHz - den Rest seht ihr selber
 Der totale System-Verbrauch im Idle berträgt 81 Watt

 Nun zum -Teil

 Mit FahCore 17 geht das Teil heftigst ab

 Hier Bilder der ersten 9201



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Das ganze System verbraucht dann 202 Watt / rein rechnerisch also 121 Watt für die Karte

 Jetzt - leider - noch der -Teil

 Der betrifft FahCore 15
 Wenn die kommen - und das tun sie öfter als es jedem lieb ist - dann wird es grausig

 Hier die Bilder einer 8018




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Das ganze System verbraucht dann plötzlich 233 Watt / rein rechnerisch also 152 Watt für die Karte
 Die wird mächtig gestresst dabei - wie ihr ja selber seht (TDP am Anschlag usw)

 Der totale Verbrauch des ganzen Systems ist (also CPU läuft auch noch mit)  253 Watt bzw.  285 Watt

 Abschliessend:
 Im Idealfall "verheizt" das System 253 Watt und generiert daraus gut 290 kPPD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (27. September 2014)

Zuerst einmal Danke für Deine Mühe.
Das mit den FahCore 15 Projekte ist zwar schmerzlich, aber ansonsten ist die Karte Spitze. Die Frage wäre, wie oft die Projekte kommen und was im Schnitt bleibt. Bei meiner GTX 660 Ti sind bis auf seltene Ausnahmen zum Glück alles FahCore 17. Der Verbrauch meines Systems inkl. faltendem i7 3770K liegt jedoch in beiden Fällen noch über Deinem System (im Moment FahCore 17 ca. 107 kPPD bei 285 W). Mit FahCore 15 schaffen meine GTX 660 Ti und die CPU nur zwischen 45 und 64 kPPD bei noch höherem Verbrauch.
Auch wenn meine Meinung einigen nicht gefällt: Vllt. sollten wir doch mal eine Team-Petiton bei Stanford für die Korrektur der Punkt-Berechnung einreichen. Unser PCGHX-Folding-Team steht im Moment immerhin auf Platz 15.


----------



## ProfBoom (28. September 2014)

Braucht die GTX970 immer noch einen CPU-Kern beim falten?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Oktober 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Braucht die GTX970 immer noch einen CPU-Kern beim falten?



Gute Frage - eigentlich nicht zwingend - wenn das Projekt stimmt
Mit den "bösen" Core 15 kann es aber schon vorkommen, dass er dann ins Limit läuft
Deshalb zur Sicherheit 1 CPU-Core für die GPU

Ach übrigens - Thema Core 15 und Maxwell

Hier noch ein nettes *Verbalium*

https://folding.stanford.edu/home/upgraded-maxwell-support-for-core17/

Klartext:


> With the newer NVIDIA drivers, it looks like Core17 works well on Maxwell.
> We’ve released Core17 to Maxwell on adv (“Advanced Methods” setting).
> If you’re having problems, you can set from adv back to the regular fah setting, allowing donors to opt out if they’re having problems.
> The latest drivers are recommended.


 Das freut mich natürlich sehr - da ich fast *NONSTOP* Core15 falte und alle "Anforderungen" erfülle


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Oktober 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Gute Frage - eigentlich nicht zwingend - wenn das Projekt stimmt
> Mit den "bösen" Core 15 kann es aber schon vorkommen, dass er dann ins Limit läuft
> Deshalb zur Sicherheit 1 CPU-Core für die GPU
> 
> ...


 Mich auch! Seit ich mit meiner GTX970 falte, bekomme ich nur core15-WUs
Meine 970er macht die 15er mit 100mhz+ gpu clock, also geht gut zum OCen. ob die 17er-WUs das mitmachen mit 100mhz mehr, das konnte ich noch nicht prüfen


----------



## mattinator (4. Oktober 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mich auch! Seit ich mit meiner GTX970 falte, bekomme ich nur core15-WUs


 Ist wirklich blöd, Alternative wäre wohl nur Linux (oder Änderungen durch Stanford). Im Moment schiebe ich immer mal ein oder mehrere Core 17 Projekte unter Linux dazwischen, da geht es zum Aushalten.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich mag jetzt nicht mehr!!!!!: Jetzt würde sich der V7 endlich mal 17er WUs holen, aber er fängt erst gar nicht erst an zu falten sondern sagt gleich am Anfang *Bad Work Unit,* ohne dass die Grafikkarte etwas gefalten hat, egal ob mit oder ohne OC, das kann ja wohl nicht sein. Und auf die 15er verzichte ich......denn mit 300W muss ich mit der GTX 970 keine 37K PPD machen, wenn ich anders mehr Punkte bekomme.... PC faltet jetzt nicht mehr!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Oktober 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich mag jetzt nicht mehr!!!!!: Jetzt würde sich der V7 endlich mal 17er WUs holen, aber er fängt erst gar nicht erst an zu falten sondern sagt gleich am Anfang *Bad Work Unit,* ohne dass die Grafikkarte etwas gefalten hat, egal ob mit oder ohne OC, das kann ja wohl nicht sein .



Oh ja - *GENAU DARAN* übe ich auch seit gestern abend rum
 Stanford hat definitiv was verbockt

 Das hat Vijay geantwortet:


> I'll forward this thread to Joseph so he can see that the issue still isn't resolved.
> For now, I strongly suggest you use the adv flag and a v7 client if you're not already.
> My guess is that this is definitely an issue w/the new AS, since we have a ton of Core17 and Core18 WUs.
> This is issue #1 for us to address and we'll post an update when we know more.


 
 Mal abwarten - ist ja Wochenende


----------



## mattinator (5. Oktober 2014)

Der Mensch irrt, solang er strebt. Bei Stanford hat aber langsam scheinbar das Irren vor dem Streben den Vorrang.


----------



## Thosch (6. Oktober 2014)

Also bin ich doch nicht alleine und meine GraKa vmtl. auch nicht  schuldig an den verkackten 0x17er WUs. Und ich hatte schon sonstwas an  meiner Config gesucht ...


----------



## Rarek (7. Oktober 2014)

bei mir läuft heute nachmittag ne 0x17 ab... vll. kriegt die ja einer von euch 
ich freue mich mehr über die 15´er, da die weningstens nicht mit 86% ablaufen...


----------



## mattinator (7. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal ein kurzer Snapshot von meiner neuen MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G mit einem Core 17 Projekt. Noch kein zusätzliches OC und 7 Kerne mit CPU Folding. Da sie bei Cyberport sofort verfügbar war, konnte ich doch nicht bis Weihnachten warten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesamtverbrauch ca. 277 W. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der GPU Load nur um 90% liegt, auch bei Deiner ASUS Strix mit i7-4770K. Was meinst Du: Sind die CPU's zu langsam, oder fehlt dem Treiber oder Folding Core noch die Optimierung ?
EDIT: Ist das normal, dass nur 1502 MHz  VRAM Takt angezeigt werden (bei mir von allen Tools, MSI Afterburner, NVIDIA Inspector, HWiNFO64) ? Sollten doch eigentlich 1750 MHz sein.
EDIT 2: Z.B. beim Kombustor wird der korrekte VRAM-Takt angelegt, schein also ein Problem mit dem Folding zu sein. Ich habe den Wert mit keinem Tool auf den Standard bekommen. Die Frage wäre, wieviel das ausmacht.


----------



## ProfBoom (8. Oktober 2014)

Nur 59°C bei 550 RPM des Lüfters? Das klingt aber nach einer sehr leisen Karte 

RAM-Takt macht fast nichts aus, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## mattinator (8. Oktober 2014)

ProfBoom schrieb:


> Nur 59°C bei 550 RPM des Lüfters?


 Jup, da höre ich eher die Gehäuselüfter. Dauert sogar eine ganze Weile nach dem Start eines Projektes, ehe die Karten-Lüfter aus dem Stillstand im Desktop-Betrieb anfangen loszudrehen.


ProfBoom schrieb:


> RAM-Takt macht fast nichts aus, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


 Denke ich auch, prüfen kann ich es im Moment jedoch nicht. Beim Folding ist die Karte (zumindest lt. Sensoren) nur zu 1502MHz zu bewegen. Vllt. lasse ich mal fahbench durchlaufen, wenn ein Projekt zu normalen Zeiten fertig wird, um das zu prüfen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Oktober 2014)

*@Bumblebee:* Bekommst Du mit deiner GTX970 jetzt erfolgreich 17er WUs?
Ich bekomm nur 15er.....aber davon die guten, also ca. 70K PPD


----------



## mattinator (9. Oktober 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee:* Bekommst Du mit deiner GTX970 jetzt erfolgreich 17er WUs?
> Ich bekomm nur 15er.....aber davon die guten, also ca. 70K PPD


 Hättest mich auch fragen können. Ein mal Core 18, Projekt  10472 mit  ca. 82K PPD (beim Test Beta) mit OC +216/1544/+494/110 (Core-Offset/Core-Turbo/RAM-Offset/Power-Target). Der Rest Core 15, Projekte 762x mit ca. 78K PPD, allerdings musste ich das OC dann runternehmen (+161/1489/+494/110). Heute abend werde ich mal sehen, wie's im Linux läuft.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee:* Bekommst Du mit deiner GTX970 jetzt erfolgreich 17er WUs?
> Ich bekomm nur 15er.....aber davon die guten, also ca. 70K PPD



Ich weiss nicht was für WU's ich bekomme weil ich den Rechner nicht hier zu stehen habe
 Morgen um die Zeit weiss ich mehr


----------



## mattinator (9. Oktober 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was für WU's ich bekomme weil ich den Rechner nicht hier zu stehen habe


 TeamViewer drauf, "frisst" unter Windows kaum Leistung. Ggf. zur Sicherheit die Whitelist konfigurieren und "fertsch", wie der Sachse sagen würde.

EDIT: 





mattinator schrieb:


> Core 18, Projekt  10472 mit  ca. 82K PPD (beim Test Beta) mit OC  +216/1544/+494/110


Die im Vergleich zum Core 17 geringe PPD der 1047x-er Beta-Projekte scheint ein generelles Problem zu sein (s. https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=26528&p=269609&hilit=gtx+970#p269727, https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=26818&hilit=core+0x18+gtx+970+ppd&start=30#p269766). Zur RAM-Clock beim Folding habe ich noch nichts gefunden.
Btw., ich habe Urlaub, da kann ich mich etwas intensiver um meinen "Falter" kümmern.

EDIT2: Ein paar interessante neue Erkenntnisse mit GTX 970:
1. bei Konfiguration beta im Linux-GPU-Slot weisen die Assignment Server Projekte zwar Projekte zu, allerdings sollte das für Linux nicht so sein, es gibt keinen Core 18 für Linux
2. mit advanced im Linux-GPU-Slot gibt es im Moment (?) keine Projekte
3. habe bzgl. "komischer" VRAM Clock beim Folding ein wenig mit dem NVIDIA Inspector "herumgespielt":
- NVIDIA Inspector zeigt bei Folding@home P-State P2 an (Multi-Monitor-Setting) !?
- Core Clock scheint bei Folding@home korrekt in Performance Level[0] (P0) zu laufen
- VRAM Clock scheint bei Folding@home in Performance Level[2] (P2) zu laufen (Multi-Monitor-Setting), lässt sich z.B. mit NVIDIA Inspector zusätzlich setzen;
   ist für mich im Moment unproblematisch, da ich nur einen Monitor angeschlossen habe
- durch die Erhöhung der VRAM Clock vom bisherigen Wert 1502 MHz auf im Moment scheinbar folding@home-stabilen 1950 MHz brachte im Projekt 10471 die Senkung der TPF von ca. 09:30 auf weniger als 08:30 !

EDIT3: Ich finde, im Moment hängen sie bei Stanford ganz schön durch. Die hier https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=26794 in den letzten Posts getroffenen Aussagen sind zumindest etwas fragwürdig.


----------



## mattinator (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich mach mal 'nen Doppelpost, noch jemand hier ? Bekommt jemand mit 'ner Maxwell-GPU (Core 17 ) Projekte unter Linux ?


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich nicht


----------



## mattinator (13. Oktober 2014)

Danke, ich dachte ich habe bei mir was "vermurkst". Also "abwarten und Tee trinken".


----------



## Stefan84 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hat einer von euch schon den neuen 344.48-Treiber versucht, inwieweit der evtl. besser ist als der vorherige?


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Oktober 2014)

Nein, hab ich noch nicht probiert.

Faltet ihr mit der GTX970 eigentlich mit OC? Ich hab zur Zeit +140MHZ eingestellt und da läuft die noch super! Mit 1418MHZ faltet die dann....und es kommen rund 250K PPD raus.


----------



## mattinator (24. Oktober 2014)

Entgegen der Beschreibungen im Netz ist die (BIOS-)3D-Clock meiner MSI GTX 970 1114MHz, default Boost 1253MHz. Bei mir läuft sie im Moment mit Core-Offset +201MHz (1315MHz mit Nenn-Boost 1454MHz), VRAM-Offset +375MHz (3880MHz) und konstantem realem Boost von 1530MHz. Am Anfang war ich eine ganze Weile bei Core +216MHz, war aber nur "fast" folding-stable. Den (Folding-)VRAM-Takt habe ich mit dem NVIDIA Inspector über den P2-State konfiguriert, ist wohl irgendwie noch ein Bug im Treiber oder Folding-Client. Hat auch noch ein paar mehr PPD gebracht.
*@Stefan84*
Den 344.48-Treiber habe ich installiert, scheint genauso schnell zu sein.


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Oktober 2014)

Deine Karte geht aber ab....ich hab gemeint, meine wäre schnell.....


----------



## Stefan84 (25. Oktober 2014)

Also ich falte mit dem standardmäßigem OC von MSI und komme damit auf rund 240kPPD 
Das einzigste was ich geändert habe ist das ich die Lüftergeschwindigkeit manuell mit dem Afterburner auf 50% gesetzt habe. Die Karte faltet so mit sehr frischen 45°C vor sich hin.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2014)

Ja, wie früher schon erwähnt - mit der richtigen WU geht die brutal ab





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (25. Oktober 2014)

Naja ich kann mich ja eigentlich auch nicht beschweren 
der i7 hat gestern Abend eine a3-WU bekommen, da hat er mal locker 17 Stunden dran zu knuspern gehabt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (29. Oktober 2014)

So, auch wenns ein Doppel-Post ist, aber das muss jetzt sein 

Was mir bei meiner GTX 970 von MSI augefallen ist: solange sie eine Core17-WU faltet, ist von ihr so gut wie gar nichts zu hören (vom fixierten Propeller mal abgesehen).
Sobald sie aber eine Core15-WU zugewiesen bekommt hört man doch ein sehr deutliches Spulenfiepen heraus. Ist das noch jemandem aufgefallen oder ist das nur bei mir so?


----------



## mattinator (29. Oktober 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Sobald sie aber eine Core15-WU zugewiesen bekommt hört man doch ein sehr deutliches Spulenfiepen heraus.


 Aufgefallen ist es mir noch nicht, allerdings habe ich auch nicht besonders drauf geachtet. Außerdem höre ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr so gut. Werde beim nächsten mal drauf schauen (ehm, hören).


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2014)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> So, auch wenns ein Doppel-Post ist, aber das muss jetzt sein
> 
> Was mir bei meiner GTX 970 von MSI augefallen ist: solange sie eine Core17-WU faltet, ist von ihr so gut wie gar nichts zu hören (vom fixierten Propeller mal abgesehen).
> Sobald sie aber eine Core15-WU zugewiesen bekommt hört man doch ein sehr deutliches Spulenfiepen heraus. Ist das noch jemandem aufgefallen oder ist das nur bei mir so?



Wenn du dir Verbrauch etc. anschaust wirst du feststellen, dass die 15er die Karte wesentlich mehr fordern
 Und das leider bei einer besch*** Ausbeute

 Bei meiner heisst das zum Bleistift:
 Core 17 TDP bei ca. 75%
 Core 15 TDP nahezu 100%

 Dadurch "jammern" sie dann auch


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. November 2014)

Das ist ja komisch, eine 9201er konnte nicht hochgeladen werden, also wurde sie an den Collection-Server gesendet...und dort gabs mehr Punkte? Statt ca. 33700 Punkte wurden es ca. 37000 Punkte


----------



## Stefan84 (4. November 2014)

Also meine bekommt seit ein paar Tagen nur noch Core_15-WU's zum arbeiten zugeteilt...
Aber die Temps bleiben bei angenehmen max. 50 Grad bei fixierter Drehzahl.


----------



## mattinator (4. November 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das ist ja komisch, eine 9201er konnte nicht hochgeladen werden, also wurde sie an den Collection-Server gesendet...und dort gabs mehr Punkte? Statt ca. 33700 Punkte wurden es ca. 37000 Punkte


Hatte *Amigafan* schon mal geschrieben, gibt einen Extra-Bonus.


----------



## Stefan84 (5. November 2014)

Habe vorhin den neuen 344.60 installiert, scheint auch sehr gut zu laufen


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. November 2014)

So, habe heute meine 2te 970 bekommen, hab sie natürlich gleich eingebaut und jetzt laufen beide mit OC mit 100MHZ.
Verbrauch Gesamtsystem 980X + 2xGTX970: *430W bei 480K PPD beim P9201*(es falten nur die beiden Grafikkarten)
Auch im SLI-Modus mit dem 3DMark habe ich sie getestet, da geht was weiter.....


----------



## Rarek (30. November 2014)

hört sich gut an. nur ich bin zu sparsam als das ich mit 2 der neusten für's falten anschaffen würde...
und für meine Spiele wäre das gespann zu OP


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2014)

Ok, zweite GTX970 eingebaut - und (wie erhofft) 

Zusammen mit i7 4770K ergibt das, bei einem Verbrauch von 352 Watt, ein -Total




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... gut 500 KPPD ist etwas was man sich gerne "antut"


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. November 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ok, zweite GTX970 eingebaut - und (wie erhofft)
> 
> Zusammen mit i7 4770K ergibt das, bei einem Verbrauch von 352 Watt, ein -Total
> 
> ...


Ach, Du auch!?
Dein PPD/Watt-Verhältnis ist natürlich noch besser.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ach, Du auch!?
> Dein PPD/Watt-Verhältnis ist natürlich noch besser.....


Will ja das System auch für das Spiel "Star Citizen" brauchen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Dezember 2014)

Kann es sein, dass Stanford mit der momentanen guten Punkteausbeute der Grafikkarten-WUs uns auf das Falten mit der Grafikkarte umstellen will? Denn ohne die BIGs, die laut Stanford zu einer Inflation der Punkte führen würden, faltet man gerne mit der Grafikkarte, da die ppd sehr verlockend sind.
Also werden dann keiner/wenige mehr mit SMPs falten; da die Grafikkarten viel mehr PPD abwerfen. Ändert Stanford noch etwas an den SMPs (ppd)?  Denn ansonsten werden sie viele Falter mit CPUs verlieren....oder war das gewollt, und in Zukunft falten wir nur noch mit GPUs? Leider gibt es immer noch keine genauen Informationen von Stanford....man kaufte sich damals einen Server, der machte viele ppd, also wurde das Gefühl vermittelt: Legt euch Server zu, die sind sehr nützlich. und jetzt? Sollen wir uns mit Grafikkarten eindecken?...laut ppd der WUs schon. Stanford kommuniziert leider mit seinen Spendern/Faltern in dieser hinsicht nur mit Punkten....


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Stanford mit der momentanen guten Punkteausbeute der Grafikkarten-WUs ....



Ja, QUO VADIS - Stanford, eine gute Frage

Hardware entwickelt sich weiter; die Anschaffung der Server war "damals" eine gute Idee um viel zu "schaufeln"
Stanford muss sich natürlich darauf ausrichten möglichst viele Resultate möglichst schnell zu erhalten
Daher ändert sich natürlich auch der hardwaremässige Fokus

Wenn ich heute schaue (siehe oben) dann sehe ich ein System mit einem Verbrauch von gut 350 Watt und dabei > 500 KPPD
....... dabei nicht zu vergessen, dass der *Anschaffungspreis* für das moderne System* wesentlich tiefer *war/ist

Wenn ich heute schaue (siehe oben) dann sehe ich ein System mit einem Verbrauch von gut 350 Watt und dabei > 500 KPPD
....... dabei nicht zu vergessen, dass davon *rund 470 KPPD *von den beiden *Grafikkarten* kommen

Wenn ich heute schaue (siehe oben) dann sehe ich ein System mit einem Verbrauch von gut 350 Watt und dabei > 500 KPPD
....... daher *lohnt* sich ein Multicore- (*Server*-) System heute ganz und gar *nicht mehr*
....... daher lohnt es sich sogar ein "*altes*" *System* zu *reaktivieren* (idealerweise mit PCI-E 2.0), mit 1 - 2 GTX970 zu bestücken und die *CPU nicht mitfalten *zu lassen

Der "Lohn" dafür sind ein moderater Verbrauch bei hoher Punkteausbeute


----------



## Rarek (3. Dezember 2014)

ich habe momentan auch auf gpu umgestellt + 3 Kerne auf nacl (das bringt m.M.n. weningstens etwas...)


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2014)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich habe momentan auch auf gpu umgestellt + 3 Kerne auf nacl (das bringt m.M.n. weningstens etwas...)



.. was nicht grundsätzlich "schlecht" ist; der NaCl ist ja für schwächere CPU's gedacht - und unter denen ist der FX 6300 ein Starker


----------



## Rarek (3. Dezember 2014)

ich kriege aber mit einer großen wu nur 3,4k, und das nach fast 2 Tagen...(150W, 56°C) da ist mir 5k/Tag angenehmer (90W, 38°C)


----------



## mattinator (4. Dezember 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> daher lohnt es sich sogar ein "*altes*" *System* zu *reaktivieren* (idealerweise mit PCI-E 2.0), mit 1 - 2 GTX970 zu bestücken und die *CPU nicht mitfalten *zu lassen


Am besten unter Linux, macht bei mir momentan bis zu 70K PPD mehr pro Tag.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Dezember 2014)

Momentan bekomm ich mit 2xGTX970 stolze 105K PPD dank 8018er......das kanns ja wohl nicht sein. Da schätze ich meinen Server wieder....auch wenn mit SMPs nur noch 175K PPD abfallen, aber das dafür konstant.

edit: War zum Glück nur je eine 8018er....


----------



## mattinator (5. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Momentan bekomm ich mit 2xGTX970 stolze 105K PPD dank 8018er......das kanns ja wohl nicht sein.


Brauchst Du (im Moment) unbedingt Windows ? Ich habe ein Dual-Boot, da läuft atm hauptsächlich Linux (Mint Mate 16). Besser geht's für's Folding nicht. Das Wichtigste ist im Linux drin und wenn ich doch mal Windows brauche (dann zum Zocken über die Feiertage vllt.), switche ich einfach mal eine Weile um. Wie's mit Folding und zwei Karten unter Linux aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht. SLI soll jedoch mit dem Treiber laufen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Dezember 2014)

mattinator schrieb:


> Brauchst Du (im Moment) unbedingt Windows ? Ich habe ein Dual-Boot, da läuft atm hauptsächlich Linux (Mint Mate 16). Besser geht's für's Folding nicht. Das Wichtigste ist im Linux drin und wenn ich doch mal Windows brauche (dann zum Zocken über die Feiertage vllt.), switche ich einfach mal eine Weile um. Wie's mit Folding und zwei Karten unter Linux aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht. SLI soll jedoch mit dem Treiber laufen.


Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Mal schauen........


----------



## mattinator (5. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Mal schauen........


Ich habe hier noch eine vorbereitete "anonymisierte" Linux Mint 16 als Paragon Backup liegen (knapp 7 GB). Hat zwar noch nicht den aktuellen NVIDIA-Treiber und wird mit meinem 6MBit-DSL im Upload etwas dauern, aber wenn Du möchtest, kann ich sie die irgendwo hin laden. Leider zuckt sich Kabel (Vodafone) mit meinem seit einer Woche bestellten Wechsel auf einen 100MBit-Kabel-Anschluss bisher überhaupt nicht. Werde gleich mal anrufen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Dezember 2014)

Das ist aber sehr nett von Dir! Aber ich werde es mal beim Windows belassen.....Danke!


----------



## mattinator (5. Dezember 2014)

O.k., falls sich etwas ändert, kanns Du ja eine PN posten. 
OT: Habe gerade mit Kabel telefoniert, sie hatten den Auftrag irgendwie verbummelt. Habe das Ganze noch mal abgeschlossen. Dafür gab es jetzt beim Abschluss für die Weihnachtszeit Kabel Digital HD zum Testen. Danach muss ich nur das Gerät mit Rücksendeschein zurückschicken ohne extra Kündigung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Dezember 2014)

.. tönt gut .. - hat aber nichts mit dem Topic zu tun


----------



## mattinator (5. Dezember 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. tönt gut .. - hat aber nichts mit dem Topic zu tun



Hmmm, *OT* = *O*ut of *T*opic ? Indirekt jedoch schon, da ich damit eine Linux-Folding-Installation schneller hochladen könnte.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Dezember 2014)

Nee mein lieber Freund, OT = *O*ff *T*opic [klugscheiss]

Ernsthaft jetzt - hatte dein OT schlicht übersehen und wollte eine "digital Kabel ist dein Freund"-Verzweigung ausbremsen 

Mea culpa


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Dezember 2014)

Habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass mit Grafikkarten zwischen Win und Linux nicht viel/kein Unterschied besteht von der Leistung beim Falten.
@*mattinator*: Du sagst, es besteht ein Unterschied bis zu 70 K PPD.
Wollte es aber *selber mal ausprobieren*.....danke nochmal für Dein Angebot der Images....
Ich schaffe es leider nicht, den V7 unter Ubuntu oder Mint zum Laufen zu  bringen. Nach der Installation von fahcontrol und fahclient möchte ich  fahcontrol starten. Das tut er auch, aber dann ist alles grau hinterlegt  und ich kann keine Einstellungen vornehmen. Das ist mir bei beiden  Systemen passiert, also Ubuntu 12.04 und Mint 17.1. Nur beim Ubuntu  10.10 habe ich es mal geschafft, dass er lief.... bin ich anscheinend  wirklich der Einzige mit dem Problem?


----------



## mattinator (7. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass mit Grafikkarten zwischen Win und Linux nicht viel/kein Unterschied besteht von der Leistung beim Falten.
> @*mattinator*: Du sagst, es besteht ein Unterschied bis zu 70 K PPD.


Na ja, die 70K PPD waren so das Maximum, normal sind bei mir im Moment so ca. 40K-50K mehr. Hängt ganz von den Projekten ab.



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es leider nicht, den V7 unter Ubuntu oder Mint zum Laufen zu   bringen. Nach der Installation von fahcontrol und fahclient möchte ich   fahcontrol starten. Das tut er auch, aber dann ist alles grau  hinterlegt  und ich kann keine Einstellungen vornehmen.


Der FAHClient wird als System-V-Init-Script installiert, welches evtl. nicht auf automatischen Start konfiguriert ist oder erst beim nächsten Systemstart geladen wird. Außerdem kommuniziert das FAHControl per TCP/IP-Socket-Verbindung mit dem FAHClient, so dass evtl. ein aktivierter Firewall "dazwischenfunken" kann.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (8. Dezember 2014)

Soooo.970gtx von galax ist im Rennen.mit nem 4790k.zwischen 196000 und 288000 ist aktuell laut dem v7 stable Client alles dabei. Die 750gtx ti wirft aktuell zwischen 60.000 und 75.000. 
An wenn könnte ich mich wenden bezüglich passenden Netzteil für das 750er Gespann und nen evtl Umbau der galax 970. (kühler + Lüfter )

Mfg


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Dezember 2014)

Das hier z.B oder eines mit weniger Leistung.: Corsair RM Series 750Watt Voll Modular 80 PLUS Gold ATX: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2014)

Nach meiner letzten Erfahrung mit dem sehr guten Support ist mein persönlicher Favorit Seasonic 

Ob sich ein P-760 (80+ Platinium) preislich im Vergleich zu einem X-750 (80+ Gold) rechnen wird bezweifle ich, aber das X-750 kann ich dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Dezember 2014)

Seasonic kann ich auch empfehlen 
Habe ja nun seit ein paar Tagen das X-550 in der PCGH-Edition im Einsatz und kann absolut nix negatives darüber berichten. Zuverlässig, stabil und leise.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (17. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Das hier z.B oder eines mit weniger Leistung.: Corsair RM Series 750Watt Voll Modular 80 PLUS Gold ATX: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r



ja so war des nicht gemeint ^^ ich hab aktuell eine Pailt 750 gtx ti die max 63 watt zieht. dazu noch nen I3 3250t und 4 gb ram. 1 festplatte und nen laufwerk. das wars auch schon. verbauch laut strom mess gerät max 135 watt mit prime + furmark.
da bei dem system nur noch die karte faltet wäre meine frage was für nen NT wäre da am besten zwecks 80% Bronze oder so. da ist nen HEC 350 80+ Bronze aktuell drinne. das hat nur bald 4 jahre auf dem buckel und so langsam seine macken.
Pfeif und knister geräusche. die karte alleine packt ja ca 65 k oder bei ner guten wu auch gerne 90k. 

is da nen seasonic 360 gold ratsam. oder lohnt das nicht und ich nehme einfach nen 300watt bronze teil und gut ist. ? 
der pc soll  und wird von der leistungs aufnahme nix größeres bekommen. also wenn mann nen wechsel ansteht dann auch wieder ein system mit ähnlichen verbrauch. und ppd verhältniss  vlt ne 950 gtx oder wenn die palit mal die hufe hoch macht 

die aktuellen maxwell karten schlagen sich gut von der Leistung her. was die komponenten anbelangt zwecks spulen fiepen oder so naja nicht so das wahre aktuell.(die 900er serie)
mal sehen ob da mal bald nachgebesserte chargen kommen.
was zudem zu beachten ist die 970er haben zu 95% alle ein Eigendesign dem entsprechend wäre von vornherein eine gute Kühlkonstrucktion ab Werk zu Empfehlen.
um mal wieder zu der alten frage des TE´s zurück zu kommen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Dezember 2014)

So, hab mal wieder versucht, auf dem Ubuntu 12.04 LTS die aktuellen Treiber von Nvidia für die GTX 970 zu installieren. Habe es auch erfolgreich geschafft, aber: 
Nach einem Neustart nur noch ein schwarzer Bildschirm. 
Und den brachte ich auch nicht mehr weg, ich kam auch nicht mehr ins Bootmenü....es ging gar nichts mehr.
Habe mir jetzt wieder das Image von Win7 drauf gemacht, jetzt falten die beiden GTX970 wieder unter Windows.
Warum ist das so ein großes Problem mit den Nvidia-Treibern unter Linux?
Das installieren ist schon eine Qual und nach einem scheinbar erfolgreichen Ergebnis das totale aus


----------



## mattinator (20. Dezember 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Warum ist das so ein großes Problem mit den Nvidia-Treibern unter Linux?
> Das installieren ist schon eine Qual und nach einem scheinbar erfolgreichen Ergebnis das totale aus



Evtl. weil der Linux-Kernel bereits beim Booten über die Nouveau-Module auf die Grafikkarte zugreift und die NVIDIA-Treiber nicht diese Schnittstelle nutzen sondern selbst die Hardware ansteuern. Wenn zwei Programme / Treiber unabhängig voneinander versuchen, dieselbe Hardware zu nutzen, geht das halt schief. Das ist aber nichts Linux-spezifisches, das spezielle im Vergleich zu MS Windows ist z.B., das MS die (meisten) Hardware-Treiber WHQL-zertifiziert und unter Linux "sehr viele unterschiedliche Köche den Brei kochen". Da ist das Risiko für solche Konflikt-Situationen natürlich größer.


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Dezember 2014)

Warum eigentlich nicht Ubuntu 14?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2014)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich nicht Ubuntu 14?


Der 12er hat die höchste Faltleistung. 
Wen ein Update nötig sein sollte, dann auf den 13er, da beim 14er sie nochmals geringer ist und die grafische Oberfläche (Xorg?) zumindest bei mir Probleme macht.


----------



## brooker (26. Dezember 2014)

... evtl. habe ich es überlesen, aber für mich gibt es bezüglich der 970GTX noch Fragen:

1. Welcher Treiber, mit welchen Einstellungen bringt die beste Performance fürs Folding?
2. Wieviel Prozent eines CPU-Kernes meiner CPU braucht die 970GTX?
3. Was würde passieren, wenn ich die CPU mit 4 Kernen parallel auch folden lasse? Gibt es da Einbuhsen und wenn ja, wie hoch sind diese?

Grüße Brooker


----------



## Stefan84 (26. Dezember 2014)

Also ich hab gerade den aktuellsten Treiber von der nVidia-Page genommen, der scheint auch sehr performant zu sein 
Wenn du eine Core_17-WU für die GTX ergattern konntest nimmt sich diese ca. 10-15% von der CPU mit zur Unterstützung. Meinen 4770K lasse ich deshalb "nur" mit 5 Threads rechnen, so bleibt noch genug für die GraKa und die alltäglichen Aufgaben über.. Wie meinst du das mit den Einbußen genau?


----------



## brooker (26. Dezember 2014)

... Einbußen: das die GPU nicht auf 100% läuft und damit nicht ihre volle Leistung entfaltet. Bei AMD braucht die GPU keinen CPU-Support, bei NVIDIA ist das leider notwendig.


----------



## Stefan84 (26. Dezember 2014)

Also selbst als ich die CPU mit allen 8 Threads falten lassen habe, hat die GTX immer ihren Takt hoch gehalten... Aber wie gesagt, ich habe es so eingestellt das die CPU mit 5 Threads faltet und so der GTX unter die Arme greifen kann und gleichzeitig noch genug Power für die alltäglichen Arbeiten vorhanden ist. Bin damit bis jetzt auch ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2014)

Meinen 4770K lasse ich mit 6 Threads rechnen - die beiden GTX970 kriegen je ca. 12% CPU-Leistung


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Dezember 2014)

brooker schrieb:


> ... evtl. habe ich es überlesen, aber für mich gibt es bezüglich der 970GTX noch Fragen:
> 
> 1. Welcher Treiber, mit welchen Einstellungen bringt die beste Performance fürs Folding?
> 2. Wieviel Prozent eines CPU-Kernes meiner CPU braucht die 970GTX?
> ...


1) Ich verwende den aktuellsten von NVIDIA.
Wegen Einstellungen: Im Client habe ich "client-type=advanced" eingestellt unter Slots....
2) Meine GTX970 beanspruchen den 980x @ 4200MHZ schon sehr. Jede Karte verwendet einen Thread...habe gemerkt, wenn ich den Rest der CPU-Leistung zum falten verwende, die PPD der GTX970 sehr runter geht. Also am besten die GPU nur alleine falten lassen, dann hat sie die komplette CPU-Leistung.
3) siehe 2)


----------



## brooker (27. Dezember 2014)

... genau das war meine Befürchtung, was picar geschrieben hat. Kann ich das irgendwie simulieren? Bspw. mit LUXMark? Möchte, wie gesagt, alles rausholen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Dezember 2014)

Einfach mal die CPU dazufalten lassen, kannst ja angeben, wieviele Threads verwendet werden sollen unter Slots.....und dann siehst ja, ob die PPD für die GPU sinkt....


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe noch eine kleine Präzisierung zu meiner Aussage:



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Meinen 4770K lasse ich mit 6 Threads rechnen - die beiden GTX970 kriegen je ca. 12% CPU-Leistung



Das gilt für die Core_17
Die Core_15 - so "schlecht" sie sind - benötigen maximal 1% CPU-Leistung


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2015)

.. und noch ein Nachtrag ...

Spulenfiepen - nun weiss ich (wieder) was das ist 
970er von Zotac + Core_15 = Gehörschutzpflicht


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Januar 2015)

Da bist du aber nicht alleine 
Meine MSI GTX970 4G macht das bei den 15ern auch liebend gerne.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Januar 2015)

Endlich falte ich unter Ubuntu 12.04 LTS mit meinen zwei GTX970.
PPD hat sich von 475K (Windows mit OC) auf 520k (Ubuntu ohne OC) erhöht
Mit OC meine ich den OC der GPUs.
Ist eine super Sache!


----------



## mattinator (17. Januar 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> auf 520k (Ubuntu ohne OC) erhöht


OC sollte relativ einfach funktionieren und scheint auch stabil zu laufen, Anpassung /etc/X11/xorg.conf:
...
Section "Screen"
...
*     Option         "Coolbits" "12"
*...
EndSection
Nach dem Neustart (minimal des Window Managers) kannst Du mit den "NVIDIA X Server Settings" unter PowerMizer auch die Clock Offsets eintragen. Oder im Autostart des Window Managers ein kleines Script ausführen lassen, Bsp. von mir:
/usr/local/bin/nvidia-settings.oc.sh:
#!/bin/sh
nvidia-settings --assign [gpu:0]/GPUGraphicsClockOffset[3]=196 --assign [gpu:0]/GPUMemoryTransferRateOffset[3]=375


----------



## brooker (17. Januar 2015)

... jepp, auch bei mir ab 1450MHz GPU-Takt Spulenfiepen. Das geht durch jede Dämmung und Mark sowie Bein.

Ich finde das Blöd, dass ich bei den 0x17er 1/7x Threads für die Unterstützung der GPU und bei den 0x15er praktisch keine brauche. Das hat man Verlust, denn man kann nicht individuell einstellen - ala, wenn 0x15 dann all Threads open, bei 0x17 dann Thread 3+4.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Januar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> OC sollte relativ einfach funktionieren und scheint auch stabil zu laufen, Anpassung /etc/X11/xorg.conf:
> ...
> Section "Screen"
> ...
> ...



Die xorg.conf gibt es bei mir leider nicht....


----------



## LikZ (17. Januar 2015)

ich seh schon... muss wohl mit Ubuntu 12 nochmal nen Versuch unternehmen 

will endlich wissen was die 960er schaffen


----------



## mattinator (17. Januar 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Die xorg.conf gibt es bei mir leider nicht....


Soweit zum Thema Standards. Dann versuchs mal im Terminal mit dem Befehl nvidia-settings.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Januar 2015)

Da kommt der X Server. Den kenne ich schon....
Hab mal eine xorg.conf erstellt.....dann ging gar nichts mehr...musste mein Image wiederherstellen...
Was würdest Du mir für die Temperaturüberwachung empfehlen?


----------



## mattinator (17. Januar 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Da kommt der X Server.


Wenn Du das Script mit den Befehlszeilenoptionen aufrufst ?


> nvidia-settings --assign [gpu:0]/GPUGraphicsClockOffset[3]=196 --assign [gpu:0]/GPUMemoryTransferRateOffset[3]=375





picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Was würdest Du mir für die Temperaturüberwachung empfehlen?


Ich habe mir conky angepasst, ist aber für Dich evtl. etwas umständlich. Der Open Hardware Monitor läuft mit mono auch, allerdings muss man erstmal die richtigen erforderlichen Mono-Bibliotheken herausfinden.


----------



## LikZ (17. Januar 2015)

Psensor | wpitchoune

ist relativ einfach unter ubuntu


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2015)

Oder so wie bei mir mit dem i7z > zeigt noch einiges an zusätzlichen Informationen an.


----------



## mattinator (17. Januar 2015)

In Conky kann man über die flexible Konfiguration auch i7z mit einbinden und alles Andere, was an Sensoren verfügbar ist. Meine Konfiguration hat zwar eine Weile gedauert, aber jetzt ist eigentlich alles drin. Außerdem ist es nicht zu sehr resourcenlastig, wobei es bei mir nicht durchläuft, da die Temperaturen (im Moment) vollkommen unkritisch sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> In Conky kann man über die flexible Konfiguration auch i7z mit einbinden und alles Andere, was an Sensoren verfügbar ist. Meine Konfiguration hat zwar eine Weile gedauert, aber jetzt ist eigentlich alles drin. Außerdem ist es nicht zu sehr resourcenlastig, wobei es bei mir nicht durchläuft, da die Temperaturen (im Moment) vollkommen unkritisch sind.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Den CPU-Takt bis auf 6 Stellen nach dem Koma genau


----------



## mattinator (17. Januar 2015)

Rechnet i7z halt so aus. Könnte man für Conky auch noch runden, muss man aber nicht. Bräuchte nur unnütz zusätzliche CPU-Leistung, die dem Folding abgeht.


----------



## sc59 (17. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> will endlich wissen was die 960er schaffen


ist der launch nicht erst oder habe ich was verpasst bzw ordne ich  die 960 falsch zu.


----------



## brooker (17. Januar 2015)

... ist erst noch, aber die Specs sind schon mal durchgesickert und ein paar Details gibts auch schon  

Ich glaube die würde sich gut mit meiner 970 GTX verstehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2015)

Mir gefallen zwar die 960er aber 2GB sind selbst für eine Mittelklassekarten einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäss.


----------



## brooker (17. Januar 2015)

... fürs folding wäre sie aber eine möglich Option, wenn der Preis sich "einpendelt", oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... fürs folding wäre sie aber eine möglich Option, wenn der Preis sich "einpendelt", oder?


Das sicher, aber folding ist auch nicht wirklich GPURAM-lastig > z. B. bei der aktuellen P9107 (18er) meiner 780er werden gerade mal 240MB genutzt. 

Die meisten der Käufer werden mit der Karte Gamen wollen und dafür finde ich 2GB selbst für eine Mittelklassekarte einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäss.


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2015)

... für Gaming sind 2GB nicht mehr zeitgemäß, dass sehe ich auch so. Vielleicht gut für uns, dann fallen die Preise schnell und wir können uns 4 Stück auf die Boards hauen


----------



## LikZ (18. Januar 2015)

da der VRAM fürs Folding völlig irrelevant ist find ich die Karte gerade dafür so nice... ist nochmal Stück effizienter als die 970er... einziges Kriterium für mich ist, dass sie mindestens 200k PPD schafft. Dann ist sie für 24/7 Effizienz ideal. Fürs Gamen ist die 970er ideal.


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Januar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> OC sollte relativ einfach funktionieren und scheint auch stabil zu laufen, Anpassung /etc/X11/xorg.conf:
> ...
> Section "Screen"
> ...
> ...


Habe es geschafft, eine xorg.conf zu erstellen. Mit sudo nvidia-xconfig --cool-bits=12 habe ich den Parameter jetzt hinzugefügt. Jetzt starte ich mal neu.....und es ist da! Kann OCen.....


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2015)

nun kanns los gehen!


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Januar 2015)

Jetzt kommen pro GPU über 280K PPD rüber, also zusammen ca. 560K! Jetzt gehts aber ab........


----------



## mattinator (18. Januar 2015)

Zwei Karten werden mir für 24/7 vom Stromverbrauch (Kosten) zu viel, aber die Verlockung ist groß.


----------



## sc59 (18. Januar 2015)

GTX960 Listung bei Preisvergleich. (kein preis /kein Händler /nur Spec1´s)
beachte ca.: 3400Gflops Single Precision die gtx 970 hat ca.:3700
könnte ein kleiner schöner falter werden.


----------



## LikZ (18. Januar 2015)

sag ich ja... Schmerzgrenze sind 200k ppd.... wenn die laufen kommt die in den Würfel  dürfte gegenüber der 970 nochmal 20-30 watt weniger bringen


----------



## Rarek (18. Januar 2015)

und wenn es sich lohnt werd ich die mir auch kaufen... 

bzw. ich habe ja momentan noch ne 650ti welche ich behalten würde... sollte ich da die 650ti oder die 960 in den 4x slot stecken? 
und macht ne W-Lan karte einer graka was wenn jene ihr zu dicht auf den pelz rückt?

ps. ein PCIe4x drosselt ja net die (Falt-)Leistung, oder?


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2015)

@Rarek: laut Specs soll das Board Deines Spiele-Rechner 2*PCI Express 2.0 x16 haben. Da sollten die beiden Karten wenn rein. Und fürs Folden gibt es praktisch keine Einschränkung. Bei Games kann es sein, dass die fürs Gaming verwendete Karte wenige Prozente an Leisung verliert, sofern die Anzahl der Lanes, durch die Benutzung beider x16er Slots halbiert wird. Bitte schaue da im Handbuch oder Netz konkret nach.


----------



## Rarek (18. Januar 2015)

also sli wollte ich eh nicht verwenden(wird ja eh nich unterstützt) ich würde die 2. dann als ppu oder als komplette falt gpu zu verwenden


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2015)

... also: das ist doch Dein Board hier, oder? GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-970A-D3 (rev. 1.0/1.1)

Du hast zwei PCIe2 .0 x16 Slots. Der eine läuft auf 16 lanes, da sollte Deine Karte fürs Gaming rein und die andere läuft auf 4 Lanes, da dann die Folding-Karte.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, dass PCIe2.0 bei 4 Lanes schon einen Flaschenhals fürs Folding darstellt. Sofern Du es genau wissen möchtest, probiere es aus. 

Downloade Dir den LUXMark und lasse Ihn Laifen. Einmla die Karte wo sie jetzt ist, im 16-Lanes Slot und dann im 4-Lanes-Slot. Wenn das Ergebnis identisch ist, sollte es keine Einbußen geben.


----------



## Rarek (18. Januar 2015)

ja das Board, allerdings mit rev. 1.4 
und das mit dem Testen mach ich mal heut abend


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2015)

... man, du brauchst gar nicht mit LUXMark testen, kannst es doch direkt im FAH probieren. Dann gibt kein wenn und aber mehr!


----------



## Rarek (18. Januar 2015)

welche sollte ich denn eig. lieber zum Falten nehmen? ich tendiere ja zur 960, da die 650ti zum spielen ja ausreicht (zumindest für meine Spiele)


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2015)

... kommt darauf an was du spielst. Die 960er wird vermulich schneller sein und hat 2GB Speicher. Ich würde sagen, wenn du die Karte in den Händen hältst wird getestet und dann eine Entscheidung getroffen. Für mehr ist es noch zu früh, meiner Meinung nach. Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Rarek (18. Januar 2015)

abwarten und


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2015)

... nicht so spät am Tag, da lieber


----------



## Amigafan (19. Januar 2015)

Nachdem hier bereits einige aus dem Team im Besitz einer "großen" Maxwell-GPU sind, diese u. a. auch unter Linux zum Laufen gebracht und OC´d haben und somit auch von deren "Faltvermögen" berichten konnten, fehlt eigentlich nur noch eins:
Der Eintrag in unsere Übersicht *Folding@Home StatsPage und GPU PPD vergleich*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2015)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Nachdem hier bereits einige aus dem Team im Besitz einer "großen" Maxwell-GPU sind, diese u. a. auch unter Linux zum Laufen gebracht und OC´d haben und somit auch von deren "Faltvermögen" berichten konnten, fehlt eigentlich nur noch eins:
> Der Eintrag in unsere Übersicht *Folding@Home StatsPage und GPU PPD vergleich*


Hallo Amigafan

Schon mal selber auf den Link geklickt? > läuft momentan leider nicht.


----------



## sc59 (19. Januar 2015)

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich
benutz diesen.
der Rasperi pi von Tom ist doch abgeraucht und übergangsweise hatt er es (siehe Link) dort  hingelegt.


----------



## LikZ (19. Januar 2015)

GPU Projects PPD Database

geht doch auch


----------



## Amigafan (19. Januar 2015)

*@A.Meier-PS3*

Ja . . .  

Ich hatte bei der Erstellung dieses Posts leider das Problem, dass sowohl der von *sc59*  angegebene Link ( den ich auch besitze) als auch der von mir angegebene Link (der noch immer von *Tom@0 *unterhalb seiner Signatur benutzt wird) zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht funktionierte     - welchen also angeben 

Ich entschied mich wohl für den Falschen . . .


----------



## mattinator (19. Januar 2015)

sc59 schrieb:


> Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich
> benutz diesen.


Kann die aktuellen Maxwell Karten (970, 980) nicht auswählen, sind wohl noch nicht in der Datenbank.


----------



## Amigafan (19. Januar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Kann die aktuellen Maxwell Karten (970, 980) nicht auswählen, sind wohl noch nicht in der Datenbank.



Da gibt es wohl nur eins:
*Tom@0* eine PM schreiben . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> GPU Projects PPD Database
> 
> geht doch auch


Da hat es aber auch ein paar Wahnsinnige OC'ler dabei > GTX980 mit einem süssen kleinen Takt von 1549MHZ macht bei einer P9201 einfach mal so nebenbei 444kPPD


----------



## mattinator (20. Januar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> bei einer P9201 einfach mal so nebenbei 444kPPD


Bestätigt die Entscheidung für die GTX 970. Bei den entsprechenden MSI-Karten ein Folding-Plus von ca. 31% bei einem (atm) Preis-"Plus" von ca. 51% für die GTX 980.
Übrigens kannst Du mal die neue psummary-Seite bei HFM.NET versuchen:  Folding@home Projects Summary (s. https://folding.stanford.edu/home/new-psummary-page/).



Amigafan schrieb:


> Da gibt es wohl nur eins:
> *Tom@0* eine PM schreiben . . .



Mach doch.


----------



## T0M@0 (20. Januar 2015)

nicht nötig 

die alte Domain ist leider weg (Reaktivierung hätte 40€ gekostet, voll die abzocke...)

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

(wichtig: ohne www oder https)


----------



## mattinator (20. Januar 2015)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> nicht nötig


Ging um den Eintrag der GTX 970 (980) in die Datenbank, kannst Du die bitte noch ergänzen ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Januar 2015)

So ein schönes Bild, so regelmäßig, ich kann Linux nur empfehlen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (22. Januar 2015)

@Picar: sieht super aus


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (22. Januar 2015)

bin mal gespannt wie sich die 960 schlägt. weil entweder nehme ich die , oder eine 2.te 750 gtx ti


----------



## Amigafan (22. Januar 2015)

Zu dem derzeitigen Preis auf jeden Fall schlecht - die günstigste GTX 960 liegt bei 200,-€, die teuerste bei etwas über 300,-€.
Quelle: hier


----------



## brooker (22. Januar 2015)

... wow, für 200€ muss da aber ordentlich Leitung kommen. Sonst ist eine gebrauchte 970er ne bessere Alternative


----------



## sc59 (22. Januar 2015)

Für alle die erste Ansätze der Compute Leistung der GTX 960 brauchen.
Bei Computerbase wurde der FaHBench im Review wieder durchgeführt.
Explicit: 41,6 non OC und 46,4 mit OC
Implicit:  140,4 non OC und 187,0 mit OC
Finde ich schon fast beeindruckende Werte. für so eine Kleine, leider Momentan viel zu teure Karte. (Meine subjektive Meinung) und dennoch interessant.


----------



## Amigafan (22. Januar 2015)

Kaum ein paar Stunden später - und die Preise für die GTX 960 fangen an zu "bröckeln" (195,- bis 285,-€).  
Quelle: hier

Edit:
Anhand der technischen Daten vermute ich etwa 100-140K PPD - bei Extremübertaktung (1500MHz +)  bis ~150K.


----------



## LikZ (22. Januar 2015)

könnt ihr nichtma die Redaktion anhauen das mal durchlaufen zu lassen.... ich hoffe auf 200k :/ ... dann auch gerne für 200 ocken


----------



## Rarek (22. Januar 2015)

das wäre doch auch mal nen guter Bench für manch eine Karte (besonders für f@h einsteiger als orientierung)


----------



## Amigafan (23. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> könnt ihr nichtma die Redaktion anhauen das mal durchlaufen zu lassen.... ich hoffe auf 200k :/ ... dann auch gerne für 200 ocken



Sorry - 200K sind unmöglich für die GTX 960  - dann müsste der Takt bei 1750-1800MHz oder sogar noch höher liegen . . . 

Dass liegt schlicht daran, dass sie nur die Hälfte der Cores einer GTX 980 besitzt - und der QRB nicht linear abnimmt.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2015)

Also - auch nach gründlichem Lesen der ersten "richtigen" Test's - bin ich (noch) nicht wirklich überzeugt

Momentan ist das P/L-Verhältnis noch viel zu schlecht um die GTX 960 ernsthaft ins Auge zu fassen

Btw. - ich werde den neuen  *347.25  [SUP]WHQL[/SUP] *Treiber demnächst (Wochenende) austesten (auch auf NON-MAXWELL)
Ich rapportiere dann // auch im Zusammenhang mit der Falt-Aktion wäre es optimal dem "Neuen" sagen zu können welchen Treiber er nehmen soll


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2015)

... mehr Performance ohne Kosten  Bin gespannt und werds ins HowTo aufnehmen. Obwohl ein Gamer sicher den optimalen Treiber für sein Spiel verwenden wird.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... mehr Performance ohne Kosten  Bin gespannt und werds ins HowTo aufnehmen. Obwohl ein Gamer sicher den optimalen Treiber für sein Spiel verwenden wird.



Aber sicher doch - ist ja auch nicht falsch
Ich habe es eigentlich falsch herum formuliert... irgendwie ...

Was ich meine ist, falls der neue Treiber keine *echten Game-Verbesserungen *bringt (gemäss *N_VIDIA *bringt er da nichts)...
... aber auf der anderen Seite eine Verschlechterung des Falt-Resultates nach sich zieht

Dann muss der Falter (alt und neu) das wissen


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2015)

... aso, das muss bekannt sein!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2015)

Da bin ich echt gespannt was beim Test herauskommt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Januar 2015)

Ohne an der Spannung etwas zu machen ist bei meinen gtx970er bei 140mhz+ Schluss. Bei 150mhz gibt es die ersten Bad WUs.....
Aber zwischen 100 und 150 MHz ist nicht so viel Leistungssteigerung mehr vorhanden. 100mhz ist sehr effektiv.....


----------



## brooker (24. Januar 2015)

... das tut mir Leid und ist wirklich schade. Die 970er könnte zusätzlich ordentlich was mit OC abliefern. Darf ist den ASIC-Wert erfragen?


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2015)

Also meine 970er laufen im Schnitt auch mit +100MHz ohne Spannungserhöhung
Und sie laufen kühl und vor allem "BAD-WU-sicher"

Ausserdem kommt es ja immer noch darauf an worauf man die 100MHz draufpackt
Die hier läuft mit 1252 bzw. 1453


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Januar 2015)

Habe mal den Stromverbrauch des gesamten Systems meiner zwei GTX 970 unter Linux gemessen: 20W wemiger als unter Windows....nur noch 410W. Und das mit deutlich mehr PPD.....werde mal mit der Spannung etwas spielen....


----------



## hbf878 (25. Januar 2015)

Habt ihr eigentlich das hier schon mitbekommen? Zum Glück nicht so wichtig fürs Falten, aber an sich kein besonders netter Schachzug seitens Nvidia, oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2015)

Tatsächlich ist das nicht "die feine Schule"
Sowas muss man von Anfang an sauber kommunizieren
Wird es später aufgedeckt steht man blöd da


----------



## mattinator (25. Januar 2015)

Oh, oh, das wird wieder einen Shitstorm geben. "die feine Schule" und s.g. Marktwirtschaft (ähm, Kapitalismus) passen halt nicht zusammen. Nur blöd für den, der sich erwischen lässt. Ist mir allerdings egal, ich habe mich damals auch nicht von der "Mogelei" von MSI bei der GTX 660 Ti und GTX 670 auch nicht beeinflussen lassen und bin ganz gut damit gefahren.


----------



## Amigafan (27. Januar 2015)

Ob man das noch als "Mogelei" bezeichnen kann . . .
Schließlich hat man mit technischen Eigenschaften geworben, die das Produkt nicht erfüllt - und ab diesem Zeitpunkt kann das ganze "juristisch interessant" werden.


Edit:

Allerdings - in wieweit sich die Beschränkung der Speicherbandbreite auf das Falten auswirkt, ist bisher leider nicht getestet worden.
Es ließe sich feststellen, indem man während der Berechnung einer WU (pausieren) den Speichertakt erhöht und die Änderungen über HFM "mitprotokolliert".


----------



## LikZ (27. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zur Orientierung


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> http://i.imgur.com/hwE4RIl.jpg
> 
> zur Orientierung


Wie ist der Verbrauch? (Gesamtsystem?)


----------



## Amigafan (28. Januar 2015)

LikZ schrieb:


> http://i.imgur.com/hwE4RIl.jpg
> 
> zur Orientierung



Sorry - aber dieses Bild hat leider keinerlei Aussagekraft.
Das "Problem" bei der Anzeige der PPD besteht darin, dass die Anzeige von Frame zu Frame wechselt - mal mit deutlich zu kurzer Framezeit, mal mit deutlich zu langer Framezeit.
Daher kann in meinen Augen nur eine einigermaßen verlässliche Aussage gemacht werden, wenn man mindestens 10 Frames zur Berechnung heranzieht!
Oder - man benutzt HFM und "protokolliert" damit.
 Allerdings - handelt es sich um die erste WU dieser "Familie", sollte man schon die Hälfte der WU berechnen lassen, um eine "belastbare" Aussage zu erhalten.

Nur als Beispiel:
Bei meiner HD7870 werden bei einer 10468 im FAHClient etwa zwischen 75 und 115K PPD angezeigt - tatsächlich ergeben sich etwa 95K PPD im HFM (was die Höhe der Gutschrift von Punkten im Log auch widerspiegelt).


----------



## LikZ (28. Januar 2015)

du kannst dir auch einfach doffas folding stats anschauen. da siehst du mehrfach eine WU mit ca 29k P... das ist die 960er  insofern stimmt der Screen


----------



## Muschkote (28. Januar 2015)

Kannst du was zum Strom "Verbrauch" sagen?


----------



## LikZ (28. Januar 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/rfMwzxL.jpg

 Powertarget ist bei 120 Watt offiziell

das PPD/Watt Verhältnis ist also doch sehr nice. Die GTX 970 schlägt es nicht. Wenn du aber fürs Dauerfalten niedrigen Verbrauch suchst top


----------



## Muschkote (29. Januar 2015)

Das mit dem Powertarget ist schon klar, ich dachte eher an eine Messung mit einem Strommessgerät.


----------



## LikZ (29. Januar 2015)

du könntest ja auch einfach 59,9% von 120 nehmen


----------



## Muschkote (29. Januar 2015)

Wenn man das 1:1 übertragen kann, wäre das erstaunlich wenig.


----------



## hbf878 (29. Januar 2015)

Kurz mal durchgerechnet:
GTX 960: 72W Verbrauch, TPF 2:37
HD 7870: 70W Verbrauch (eigene Messung & Sensoren lt. GPU-Z), TPF: 4:35
unterm Strich: die GTX 960 rechnet grob 1.7-mal so schnell wie die HD 7870 bei fast gleichem Stromverbrauch. Also eine Effizienzsteigerung von 70% innerhalb von knapp drei Jahren (Pitcairn Release 3/12, GM206 Release 1/15). Es geht voran


----------



## LikZ (29. Januar 2015)

am besten nicht genau 1:1 nehmen aber ist sehr nah an der Realität... meine 970er sagt auch 48% bei Core 17 und hat ne TDP von 250 Watt. Mit Gerät zeigts mir auch ca 120 Watt


----------



## brooker (30. Januar 2015)

@LikZ: 48 nur, was hast Du denn fürn Core-Takt und Spannungen eingestellt? Evtl. untervoltet? Bei mir sind es bei 1555MHz rund 70% bei 1.2V.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Btw. - ich werde den neuen  *347.25  [SUP]WHQL[/SUP] *Treiber demnächst (Wochenende) austesten (auch auf NON-MAXWELL)



Das schulde ich euch noch - hab es nicht vergessen
Leider kam es beim Test auf den GTX660Ti zu einem *sehr* seltsamen Verhalten

Hier der "Lauf" vor der Umstellung (327.23)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nach der Umstellung auf den 347.25er; ultramiese Leistung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nach der "Rück"stellung auf 327.23



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da mir das (zu) überirdisch schlecht zu sein scheint werde ich diese WE mit einem anderen System nachtesten

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Dagegen scheint der *347.25  [SUP]WHQL[/SUP] *Treiber auf Maxwell-Karten einen leichten Schub zu geben

Hier der Vorgänger (344.75)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier der Nachfolger (347.25)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, Besitzer einer Maxwell-Karte können updaten - es sollte sich (leicht) lohnen
Besitzer einer *NICHT*-Maxwell-Karte sollten (noch) nicht updaten - sofern die Karte nur folded


----------



## brooker (30. Januar 2015)

... alles klar. Treiber-Update ist angesagt  Danke Bumblebee 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (30. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. brooker, ich war schneller beim suchen


----------



## LikZ (30. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @LikZ: 48 nur, was hast Du denn fürn Core-Takt und Spannungen eingestellt? Evtl. untervoltet? Bei mir sind es bei 1555MHz rund 70% bei 1.2V.




steht doch alles im Screen .. siehs mal so deine 10% sind gerade mal 12 Watt  oder menst du die 970er?


----------



## mattinator (30. Januar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hier nach der "Rück"stellung auf 327.23
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Vor der Umstellung hattes Du mit dem 327.23 eine TPF von 13:23 Minuten und nach dem Zurückstellen auf den 327.23 von  08:46 Minuten. Ist doch quasi doppelt so schnell wie vorher. Oder hast Du die Bilder vertauscht ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2015)

Ich habe gestern auch geupdate:
Vom 344.75 auf den 347.25 und kann bei meiner 780er bei der P10468 kann ich ein Punkteplus von 10kPPD (198kPPD) verbuchen. 


Rarek schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Forum mag externe Smileys, aber animierte Smileys dürfen nicht über eine gewisse Pixelanzahl kommen das sie animiert dargestellt werden > ich glaube 175X175 war es, bin aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Vor der Umstellung hattes Du mit dem 327.23 eine TPF von 13:23 Minuten und nach dem Zurückstellen auf den 327.23 von  08:46 Minuten. Ist doch quasi doppelt so schnell wie vorher. Oder hast Du die Bilder vertauscht ?



Also da unterliegst du einem missverständlichen Missverständnis.

Vor dem Test: 327.23 TPF 13 Min 23
Unter --------- 347.25 TPF über 4 Stunden <== das ist das schlechte, dass ich meinte
Wieder unter 327.23 TPF 8 Min 46 <== wieder zufrieden


----------



## Amigafan (31. Januar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> . . .
> Wieder unter 327.23 TPF 8 Min 46 <== wieder zufrieden




Sorry Bumble . . . 
Nur - das du dieses Faltergebnis nicht mit einer GTX 660Ti erreichst -  rechne nur  einmal die angegebene Zeit durch:
Bei *8:46* min kämen etwa *69*k Punkte und ~ *113,4*K PPD heraus    - und wovon träumst Du nachts?  
Das liegt am "oszillieren" der Angaben um den tatsächlichen Wert.
Benutze besser HFM und gib dem Programm mindestens 10 Frames - das Ergebnis stimmt dann eher.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube, das ich hier mal etwas klarstellen muss

Es ging *hier* nicht um eine wissenschaftlich Abhandlung zum Thema "wie schnell faltet diese Karte unter Treiber XY"
Der Variablen sind da viel zu viele - wie du als Profi ja auch weisst
Und einverstanden - es gäbe "bessere" Tools zum *genauen* "Mappen" der Leistung

Hier ging es darum zu schauen ob der Upgrade auf den neuesten Treiber dem Falter was bringt
Wie in meinem Posting zu erlesen ist hat es bei *genau diesem System *mit* genau diesen Karten *absolut nicht funktioniert
Das habe ich ja selber nicht glauben können/wollen weshalb der Test (im Moment gerade) wiederholt wird - mit einem anderen System notabene

Und nochmals gebe ich dir Recht - eine "Verbesserung von TPF 13:23 Minuten auf  08:46 Minuten ist gelinde gesagt Wunschdenken
Aber es ging dabei nur darum, dass mit dem "Rollback" auf 327.23  bei *genau diesem System *mit* genau diesen Karten *das Problem wieder gelöst war
Hätte man es genauer "zertifizieren" wollen hätte ich natürlich länger warten müssen bis es sich wieder "stabilisiert" hätte
Aber - ehrlich gesagt - obwohl ich faltmässig viel für uns alle mache (ich beklage mich auch nicht) habe ich auch noch andere Hobbys

Und - btw. wovon ich nachts träume ist ganz alleine meine Sache


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2015)

Test auf einem System mit 2 x GTX760 wiederholt
Das Ergebnis war zwar nicht so grottig wie bei den beiden GTX660Ti
Aber auch hier brachte der Wechsel von 327.23  auf 347.25 eine *massive* Verschlechterung

Weil mein USB-Stick (auf dem die Fotos drauf sind) keine Füsse hat ist er in Castle Bumblestein liegen geblieben
Die werde ich natürlich auf Wunsch noch nachliefern

**final note** entweder mache ich was *enorm* falsch oder der 327.23  ist wirklich immer noch der beste Treiber - wenn es ums falten geht


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2015)

... das heißt, wenn möglich den 327.23 nutzen,  sofern die GPU unterstützt wird.


----------



## Rarek (2. Februar 2015)

also ich merke selbst in meinen Spielen keinen unterschied zu dem Falttreiber und dem Aktuellen


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das heißt, wenn möglich den 327.23 nutzen,  sofern die GPU unterstützt wird.



und



Rarek schrieb:


> also ich merke selbst in meinen Spielen keinen unterschied zu dem Falttreiber und dem Aktuellen



Bei GraKa *< Maxwell *ist der 327.23 der beste zum *falten*

Bei GraKa *= Maxwell *bitte den 347.25 benützen zum +falten+

@*falten*... ich würde eigentlich erwarten, dass ein neuerer Treiber *zum spielen *besser geeignet ist
@+falten+... spielen problemlos, da der neueste Treiber


----------



## Rarek (2. Februar 2015)

ich spiele mit Open GL
das macht keinen wirklichen unterschied bei mir


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2015)

... ist eingearbeitet. Jetzt fehlt nur noch was ähnlich ausführliches für die AMDs.


----------



## Stefan84 (2. März 2015)

Dank unserer lieben Mehlstaubkatze flitzt meine GTX970 momentan mit *1501,3 MHz Core-Takt und 3000 MHz VRAM-Takt *bei gerade einmal *1,262 Volt*. Und wird dabei trotzdem nicht wärmer als 57°C (bei fixierter Lüfterdrehzahl auf 50%)  
Und das Ergebnis kann sich auch mehr als sehen lassen: statt @stock ~250k PPD schaff ich nun am Tag ~306k PPD!!! 
*
MIAU!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*


----------



## Rarek (2. März 2015)

Brave Miezetatze


----------



## mattinator (3. April 2015)

Teste gerade den 349.12-er Beta-Treiber, hat eine ca. 5% höhere TPF (Projekt 9201). Werde nach dem Projekt wieder auf 346.47-er zurückgehen.
ps.: Habe mal ein kleines Script gemacht, mit dem die Deinstallation des Treibers bei mir unter Linux Mint Mate 16 auch ohne Neustart funktioniert.

EDIT: Gleiches Bild mit 349.16, zurück (vor) auf 346.49. Mal sehen wie der sich bzgl. 346.47 schlägt.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. April 2015)

Hey how , gibt es mittlerweile neue Erkenntisse bezüglich der Treiber ? Oder ist nach wie vor der 346.47  das Maß der Dinge.


----------



## mattinator (28. April 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> EDIT: Gleiches Bild mit 349.16, zurück (vor) auf 346.49. Mal sehen wie der sich bzgl. 346.47 schlägt.



Kein Unterschied zwischen 346.49 und 346.47 bemerkbar.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2015)

Hab hier den 350.12  *[SUP]WHQL[/SUP]*  am laufen - wenn alles passt ("gute" WU) schenkt das schön ein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> 350.12  *[SUP]WHQL[/SUP]*



Du meinst sicher unter Windows, oder zertifiziert MS neuerdings auch die Linux-Treiber ?


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher unter Windows, oder zertifiziert MS neuerdings auch die Linux-Treiber ?



Natürlich unter Windows


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hab hier den 350.12  *[SUP]WHQL[/SUP]*  am laufen



Bin zwischendurch auch mal kurz unter Windows unterwegs, alles ein bisschen aktualisieren. Der 350.12 WHQL scheint mit der GTX 970 die gleiche Folding-Leistung zu bringen, wie die vorherigen.
EDIT: OpenCL 1.2 ist wohl mit an Bord, vllt. spendiert Stanford dann mal einen neuen optimierten Core_17 oder Core_18.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (29. April 2015)

... das wäre mal was und würde ein paar PPDs mehr bringen  PushPush


----------

